# Diablo 2 Battle.net



## terestian (13. Juli 2009)

Hi,

Wollte gerade wieder Diablo 2 übers battle net zocken aber es geht nicht.
Ich klicke auf battle net und dann kommen ja ganz schnell die Bildschirme mit Verbindung aufgebaut und so was und die verschwinden dann wieder und nix ist passiert.
Ich wollte fragen ob jemand eine Lösung für mich hat.
Ps:Ich hab einen Windows Vista Computer.


----------



## Jelly (13. Juli 2009)

terestian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wollte gerade wieder Diablo 2 übers battle net zocken aber es geht nicht.
> Ich klicke auf battle net und dann kommen ja ganz schnell die Bildschirme mit Verbindung aufgebaut und so was und die verschwinden dann wieder und nix ist passiert.
> ...



patch von hand und versuchs erneut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terestian (13. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> patch von hand und versuchs erneut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte ich dann auch ausprobiert und geht danke aber trotzdem


----------

